#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  4M IDEA14 - Πρόγραμμα

## free

Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω επειδή θέλω να προχωρήσω στην αγορά σχεδιαστικού προγράμματος τι θα έπρεπε να επιλέξω *Autocad 2014 & Cadware 2014* ή *IDEA 14* της 4Μ?
Αν πιστεύεται ότι υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο το οποίο μου διαφεύγει παρακαλώ να μου το επισημάνεται!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!!!

----------


## josif1976

Θα ήθελες ένα πακέτο που δουλεύει πάνω στον "Βασιλιά"  ή ένα απλό σχεδιαστικό πακέτο?

----------


## free

Επειδή έχω μπεί στο ΕΣΠΑ πρέπει να αγοράσω ένα Σχεδιαστικό Πρόγραμμα αλλά δεν θέλω να δώσω μία περιουσία!!!
Ποιό πολύ θα με ενδιέφερε το *IDEA14* λόγο τιμής και επειδή είναι Ελληνικό!! Αλλά επειδή δεν γνωρίζω πως συμπεριφέρεται στην πράξη, για αυτό θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε να κάνω μία σωστή επιλογή!!
Για Αρχιτεκτονικό και 3Δ, εργάζομαι σε γραφείο που δουλεύει εδώ και 9 με 10 χρόνια Autocad + Cadware αλλά το κόστος κτήσης είναι πολύ μεγάλο.Από μία μικρή παρουσίαση που μου έκαναν από την 4Μ με εντυπωσίασε η ομοιότητα με το περιβάλλον του Autocad καθώς και η εκτέλεση κάποιων εντολών με ίδιο τρόπο όπως και στο Cadware. 
Το θέμα είναι αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία πάνω στο πρόγραμμα και μπορεί να με κατατοπίσει με βάση την εικόνα που απέκτησα από την ολιγόωρη παρουσίαση!!!!
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Τι ειδικότητα έχεις; Συμπλήρωσε αν θες το προφίλ σου.
Υποθέτω ότι δεν είσαι αρχιτέκτονας. Το λέω γιατί δεν εξετάζεις άλλες λύσεις όπως π.χ. το archicad που "αγαπούν" οι Αρχιτέκτονες.

Εκείνο που κατ' αρχάς θα σε ρωτούσα είναι για τι δουλειά το θέλεις;
α) Μόνο για αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια; Μήπως και για στατικά ή και μηχανολογικά ή και τοπογραφικά;

β) Να υποθέσω ότι έχεις δικό σου γραφείο χωρίς εσωτερικούς συνεργάτες. 
Οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες σου, αν υπάρχουν, τι λογισμικό χρησιμοποιούν;

γ) Τι δουλειές κυρίως αναλαμβάνεις; Οικοδομές, μονοκατοικίες; Ιδιωτικά ή και Δημόσια έργα; Ιδιαίτερες κατασκευές ή συνηθισμένες;

δ) Ποιος είναι ο προϋπολογισμός σου;
Ποιο είναι το κόστος "συντήρησης" που είσαι διατιθέμενος να πληρώνεις κάθε χρόνο;

ε) Ποια σχεδιαστικά προγράμματα γνωρίζεις; Autocad μόνο;

Υ.Γ.: Με πρόλαβε το μήνυμά σου! 
Ζήτα δοκιμαστική έκδοση για ένα μήνα για να δεις μόνος του ποιο σου ταιριάζει καλύτερα.

----------


## free

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!!
Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σου!!

1)Για πλήρη μελέτη με σκοπό την έκδοση Άδειας Δόμησης.

2)Είμαι μόνος μου και ότι σχέδιο έχω στείλει σε συνάδελφο για την εκτέλεση κάποιας εργασία ή εκτύπωσης σχεδίων είναι κατα κύριο λόγο το Autocad.

3) Μονοκατοικίες και Πολυκατοικίες. Όταν αναφέρεσαι σε ιδιαίτερες κατασκευές τι εννοείς? Παραδείγματος χάριν Βιοκλιματικό κτίριο?

4) Προϋπολογισμός όχι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλος!!
α) Autocad 2014 περίπου 4.100,00/4.200,00 ευρώ χωρίς Φ.Π.Α.
β) Autocad Architecture 2014 κόστος 4.400,00 ευρώ χωρίς Φ.Π.Α.
γ) Cadware 2013 κόστος 1.600,00 ευρώ χωρίς Φ.Π.Α.
δ) Αρχιτεκτονικό Πακέτο IDEA + PhotoIDEA + WalkIDEA (Ολοκληρωμένο περιβάλλον Αρχιτεκτονικής Σύνθεσης,
Φωτορεαλισμού και Κίνησης με την πρωτοποριακή τεχνολογία BIM/IFC) κόστος 1.525,00 ευρώ χωρίς Φ.Π.Α.

5)Autocad, Cadware και το πρόγραμμα της Π systems.

Και να εργαστώ στην δοκιμαστική έκδοση δεν θα είναι το ίδιο με κάποιον που έχει ασχοληθεί σε βάθος με το πρόγραμμα και θα με συμβουλέψει πιο εμπεριστατωμένα.
Δεν ζητάω ένα πρόγραμμα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα να κάνει ότι το Revit, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ κοντά στον συνδυασμό Autocad + Cadware.
Μπορεί όμως να κάνω τεράστιο λάθος!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις θεωρώ κατάλληλο και το Τέκτων το οποίο κατέχω, που όμως είναι σε διαφορετική σχεδιαστική νοοτροπία από το Autocad.
Απλό και παραγωγικό χωρίς όμως σε καμία περίπτωση τις δυνατότητες ενός autocad. Ανάλογη βέβαια και η τιμή του.

Αν ήσουν αρχιτέκτονας θα σου έλεγα γιατί δεν πας κατευθείαν στο archicad που από δουλειές που βλέπω συναδέλφων κάνει θαύματα.

Το autocad βέβαια είναι ένα γενικό πρόγραμμα σχεδίασης με άπειρα πρόσθετα, δωρεάν και μη, και τεράστιες δυνατότητες όταν συνδυάζεται μ' αυτά τα πρόσθετα. Τέτοια πρόσθετα είναι το cadware και το idea.
Χωρίς αυτά τα πρόσθετα η παραγωγικότητα για τη δουλειά που το θέλεις θεωρώ ότι είναι μικρή.
Εκτός βέβαια και αν αρχείσεις να το "πειράζεις" εσύ και το προσαρμόζεις στα μέτρα σου.

Τέλος, αφού είσαι γνώστσης του cadware γιατί θέλεις να πας σε άλλο πρόγραμμα; Δεν σου καλύπτει τις ανάγκες σου;

Πάντα οι γνώμες των έμπειρων χρηστών είναι ανεκτίμητες, αλλά η προσωπική επαφή με ένα λογισμικό μας δίνει μια καλή ίσως εικόνα για το αν μας αρέσει να δουλεύουμε μαζί του, για το πόσο εύκολη είναι η εκμάθησή του, για κάποια ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του που ανακαλύπτουμε από τις πρώτες μέρες χρήσης και θεωρούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε χωρίς αυτά.

Σε τελική ανάλυση ό,τι και αν πάρεις από τα παραπάνω θα σου δώσει μεγάλες δυνατότητες που θα περιορίζονται από τη φαντασία σου και τις δουλειές που αναλαμβάνεις.

----------

